# CS2: Wie Rechteck 360° verbiegen?



## modderfreak (30. Juli 2007)

Ich benutze PS CS2 schon recht lange, aber bis heute habe ich ein Problem dass öfters auftritt: ich habe eine Linie bzw besser gesagt ein Rechteck aus der ein Kreis werden muss.
Ich habe dazu früher immer das Liquify tool benutzt, aber das Resultat ist recht ungenau, ja es lässt meistens zu wünschen übrig. Da es mit dem Polarkoordinatenfilter ja schon einen recht ähnlichen, aber dennoch für meine Zecke nicht zu gebrauchenden (es wird kein vollständiger Kreis, ausserdem lässt sich der Radius bzw die Krümmung nicht verstellen) Filter gibt wollte ich fragen ob es irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt das professioneller zu machen, ein Filter wäre am Naheliegendsten.


Damit ihr euch mein Problem besser vorstellen könnt habe ich ein Bild gemacht:
http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/2484/photoshop360curilngfa0.jpg


----------



## famuz (31. August 2007)

Du willst das Rechteck so biegen, als wäre es um einen Ball gewickelt, wenn ich das richtig verstehe..? Immer dran denken, das PS ein 2D programm ist.

Nebeinbei: Ungewöhnliche Idee?!

Ein Ansatz für einen workaround:

1.) bau dein rechteck.
2.) markier dir die Mitte in dem Du von jeder kante zur jeweils gegenüberliegenden eine Linie ziehst.
3.) geh mit dem cursor in die Mitte, drück "m" und dann shift+M (toggelt das rechteck tool zum kreis-tool)
4.) halt shift+alt fest und zieh den kreis auf, bis er die Kanten des Rechtecks berührt.
5.) strg+shift+N (neuer layer)
6.) "d" drücken, dann alt+backspace, füllt den kreis mit schwarz.
7.) alt+s(elect)+m(odify)+c(ontract) wert zwischen 4-8 eingeben.
8.) drück delete oder backspace.

voilá. "rundes" rechteck..*g*

Oder lieg ich komplett daneben?


----------



## famuz (31. August 2007)

Okay, hab Deinen Anhang etwas zu spät bemerkt. "Frage nicht beantwortet, 6, setzen."

Machs so: 

1.) Neue .psd aufmachen, 1000x1000px.
2.) pack deine "Rechteck"-Grafik in die Mitte. (strg+a, dann align center)
3.) strg+T (zieh sie horizontalsoweit auf, das sie fast die .psd füllt.)
4.) filter-distort-polar coordinates (rectangular to polar) - enter.
ergo: der kreis ist 1.) oben nicht zu und 2.) nicht dick genug. daher:
5.) drück "m" und markier dir ein stück aus der rechten "seite" des kreises dann drück strg+c
6.) strg+shift+N (neuer layer) dann strg+V
7.) rotier das einzelstück um 90° nach links, füll das loch oben im kreis und drück strg+E
(pappt die layer zusammen und du hast -voilá- einen vollkreis)
8.) duplizier den vollkreis-layer, pack ihn unter den original layer und skalier ihn 95% runter.
9.) diesen schritt wiederholen bis dein kreis "dick" genug ist.
10.) final die layer per strg+e (wiederholen, je nachdem wieviele copies du skaliert hast)
zusammenbappen, fettich.

Anhang angucken.

gruss.


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. August 2007)

Filter > Verzerren > Polarkoordinaten.
Das Ergebniss ist nicht immer ideal, einfach mal damit rumprobieren.

Nachtrag: Mal wieder zu langsam beim tippen *g*


----------

